
Participate in the Pokémon GO Field Test - puddintane
http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/participate-in-the-pokemon-go-field-test/
======
hulahoof
Been testing in AU last few weeks, update mid last week was good improvement.

Recommend for people who leave the house ;) (I go days without catching things
when I'm lazy)

